# Does anyone know this one???



## chrisbrimelow (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what piece of music this is:

http://www.chrisbrimelow.com/music1.mp3

It is from a movie but there was no credit for it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Violinae (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi, that is the first movement of a string quartet from Schubert called "The dead and the maiden".


----------

